# Art Contest #3 starring Hiro



## Nell

Sorry it took me a few days to get this up.
Well here ya go!

There is no theme this time.
You may use any medium you choose, except a computer graphics program. (There is a seperate graphics contest for those people interested in computer art.)
Feel free to be as creative and crazy with this as you want. All styles are welcome. 8)

Please upload your submission to the Cat Forum photo gallery. 
Image must not exceed 600px in width. 
Images should be in jpg or gif format to show up.

One submission per user.
Up to 15 entries will be taken.

The winner will pick the subject and theme for the next contest. 

Deadline for this competition is Thursday Sept 22, 11pm CST.

Here is your picture to work from:









Have fun!


----------



## icklemiss21

I am finding this one hard - guess i am going to have to try some different stuff with it


----------



## BoscosMum

I cant wait to do this! I LOVE this picture!


----------



## Nell

For the graphics contest they have a rule that a person cannot win twice in a row... What are people's thoughts on having the same rule for this contest?

I think I would be in favor of such a rule. It just seems more fair, I guess.

I plan on doing a drawing for this one just for fun and practice, but I won't submit it for voting, unless of course we decide that would be okay.
I think I'm going to try colored pencil this time, which is a medium I don't often work in. 

BoscosMum -- glad you like the photo.  This happens to be one of my favorite pictures of Hiro. He's sitting out on the patio enjoying the beautiful day.


----------



## Shivvy

Nell,

Yes the rules are the same for this contest. The same person cannot win twice in a row. 

I hope we start to get more entries.


----------



## Shivvy

Almost finished my picture, should be uploading it either later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Shivvy

Okay, I thought I'd start the ball rolling on this contest. So here is my entry, pastels on paper:











Hope to see some more entries soon


----------



## EmmaG

Shivvy, that is really good!!! love the eyes :love2


----------



## BoscosMum

Yes, you made the eyes look so real! Wonderful!


----------



## Nell

These contests have been a great way for me to get geared up for the start of the semester.  

I tried something more detailed and realistic this time (took me forever it seemed 8) ) I'm still not sure if I'm quite finished yet.
Medium is colored pencils.


----------



## Shivvy

Nell, 

that is beautiful


----------



## EmmaG

Nell wonderful work!!!! :worship


----------



## Katten Minnaar

Nell said:


> These contests have been a great way for me to get geared up for the start of the semester.
> 
> I tried something more detailed and realistic this time (took me forever it seemed 8) ) I'm still not sure if I'm quite finished yet.
> Medium is colored pencils.


Thats absoulutly BEAUTIFUL  You should be really proud of that...I can't draw at all and I only wish I could draw like you!

Eva x


----------



## Nell

Thank you for the kind comments, everyone. I'm glad you like it  

I've wanted to try drawing pets for quite some time, but I've just never gotten around to it till now!


----------



## Tabassco

Holy moly! These are great, I wish I had that much talent.


----------



## Megan1216

http://www.catforum.com/photos/data/500 ... es_002.jpg

Sorry, I know it's not the best. It's my first time. Great job Nell & Shivvy!


----------



## BoscosMum

Good job Catlover....

Good for you!  
I havent started on mine yet....having bad busy week!


----------



## Megan1216

Thanks BoscosMum! Sorry you're not having a good week. Hope things get better.


----------



## ForJazz

Shivvy I love the colors you used. You are very good at the complimentary colors thing and making your art "pop." Nell yours is beautiful too -- nice attention to detail. catlover yours is cute and charming, and good for you for entering -- I still haven't had the guts. :lol: I can't wait to see more entries!


----------



## Shivvy

come one peeps. lets see some more entries.


----------



## Nell

I agree! We need more entries! 

Catlover, thats really cute! I'm glad you decided to enter


----------



## BoscosMum

Well....since school started.
I rounded up some color crayons and construction paper! LOL!
The first couple of weeks here establishing a routine with the children has been TERRIBLE! Oh Geesh! :roll: 

I hope I can have some nice peacfule time this afternoon.


----------



## EmmaG

Well done Shivvy and Nell..and I must say Catlover I think yours is wonderful, I just love the eyes and whiskers 

I *might* have a go at this one, but at the moment I am a little tied up drawing other cats at the moment 8O lol

Come on everybody, it is a bit of fun, and I am sure most people will enjoy drawing this gorgeous cat


----------



## Lacey'sMuM

i guess I will give it a try. Well I drew the outline many many days ago. It has just been sitting ontop of my computer feeling left out while I finish up another! Lets hope I can finish it in time!


----------



## BoscosMum

Here is mine...color crayons and construction paper.
Hope ya' dont mind he looks a little girly.... :lol:


----------



## Shivvy

boscosmum,

lovely piece, glad to see some more people entering


----------



## emma_pen

My entry shouldn't be long, and I've also gone for something 'different' 8)


----------



## Nell

BoscosMum, thats adorable. I like how you use whatever drawing tools you have at hand. Its very spontaneous.

Emma_pen, can't wait to see what yours will be like!


----------



## BoscosMum

Thanks Nell......It is fun to do!
I only have available what my kids have for school supplies...
so that is what I use...hehehee! :lol: :lol:


----------



## EmmaG

BoscosMum - WOW look at those eye lashes :mrgreen: fantastic!!!!


----------



## emma_pen

I have reverted back to my childhood and got the good felt tips out - my caricature Hiro!


----------



## DesnBaby

That's cute!


----------



## Shivvy

i'm so glad to see so more entries this time round. This contest seems to be picking up now, which is great, as there are so many of you with great artistic talent.


----------



## BoscosMum

Emma_pen That is darling  ....How big is that?
Is it just the picture or is that a full size poster?


----------



## emma_pen

Its just on an A4 sheet of paper. Thanks!


----------



## BoscosMum

I dont know what an A4 sheet of paper is...


----------



## icklemiss21

Its a little taller than US letter size  but about the same width


----------



## Nell

Emma, thats so cute!  

Anyone else thinking about entering? Deadline is in 2 days! 8)


----------



## Hippyhart

I might enter...If I can find some time to work on it. My job is making me crazy right now!!! So I'm stressing...but I'll try.


----------

